
Show HN: I'm Looking for Python Stories - mojoe
http://compellingpython.com/
======
pythonbase
I have recently automated image renaming on Dropbox to rename thousands of
image files. Also wrote a script to do on-the-fly translation of Excel sheets
from German to English.

Are these two "stories" compelling enough to get your attention? :)

~~~
mojoe
If you feel like sharing how you went about it, I'd be happy to publish your
stories. Feel free to send a draft to joe@compellingpython.com, or let me know
if you'd like some help getting started!

~~~
pythonbase
Sure. I will send a draft soon.

------
mojoe
My plan right now is to publish about one story a week -- I'll also tell some
of my own Python stories, mostly about using Python with cloud services and
data analysis.

